# Scarpa T2 vs T3?



## Snowhere

*T1's all the way*

If you are an aggressive skier, you will want T1's. I am a smaller person too, but I do weigh more then you. I have probably gained 15 pounds in the last 15 years, so I am 140lb now. I just replaced my old worn out T1's with their new 4 buckle boot and they are definitely the ticket. The new ones are wider then the older ones, but the top still fits the same. I have no problem touring or climbing with them, I just keep the buckles loose for the uphill stuff.

If you are not sure, try both T1's and T2's on with skis and see how they flex.


----------



## caseybailey

Heads up on the weight difference between the T1 and T2. I think it is around a pound difference (which is alot when you strap it to your foot).


----------



## catwoman

Depends on where you want to ski...
backcountry - T3
stompin' the resort- T1, T Race
both- T2


----------



## oarframe

T2x (if they still make em) with the thermofitliner - stiffer than the t3, softer than the t1 good for touring, ok for resorts & sidecountry


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

Do not buy the T3.....it was made for the transition from leather boots (12-13 years ago)....they are useless now. Some folks in vermont still use them for cruising around golf courses.

I'm with Snowhere- T1s are your best option for all around boot, the new beefed up T2 being the softest boot you should even think about.

I've used many different models (multiple leather boots (Asolo, Merrell super Comps), T2, T1, T-race)


----------



## catwoman

Definitely go with thermofit liners - so light and comfortable - a perfect fit. I will never go back to "regular" liners. 

Incidentally, I am in Garmont Synergys and wishing I had something lighter (like T3's) for a long hut trip coming up.


----------



## alex

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Do not buy the T3.....it was made for the transition from leather boots (12-13 years ago)....they are useless now.


true for the aggressive skier, but the T3 is still an excellent boot for normal people doing hut trips etc. Our problem is enthusiastic ski-shop staff trying to rent T1s to our beginner hut trippers!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

T3's are excellent for gettting you to the hut.....but powering today's skis thru wild snow....never.

But if getting to the hut and drinking peppermint schnapps is the objective...then i concur.


----------



## jen84

Go to Confluence Kayak in Denver .... Those guys will set you up! I just got my first pair and they were super helpful!


----------



## captain pete

I hit the backcountry 3 or 4 times a year, but mostly ski resorts- and I love my T1s. Even if we are touring or doing a hut trip with 50 pounds on my back, I like having the stability of the T1 when the fun starts.
If you are in Denver, Confluence is a good bet but the guys at Bent Gate out here in Golden will really set you up nice. At any rate, just like with alpine boots, it definitely pays to spend some money at a good shop with people that know their shit.


----------



## catwoman

mmm...peppermint schnapps was hitting the mark at the hut on Christmas! I think after learning on floppy leathers, camber-and-a-half stick straight Tuas I can make T3S work great for me in the backcountry. But, I am old, and old school. I think Snowhere wants to stomp the resort and should considering nothing less than T2 or similar (with thermofit liners of course). Back to the peppermint schnapps and hot chocolate, because it is good at home too.:mrgreen:


----------



## Snowhere

I always liked a 'Black Forest'. It's hot chocolate with Triple Sec, Chambord, and Creme de cocoa, yummmmm.:mrgreen:


I use the same boot for skin trips as for the resort. I like having the stiffer T1's for the downhills as they handle tackling steep, wind blown, icy, you know, random backcountry conditions in stride. I have done 2 backcountry trips in the past week and I just buckle loosely for the uphill, and then tighten down for the downhill. I also loosen my bindings if I have miles of skinning to do. Like most things in life, everyone is different. What works for me may not work for you. But the OP asked for some opinions and got what he was looking for.


----------

